# 2015 NPGA National Champions!



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

National Champion Doe, PGCH Ahsum Pygmies I Changed My Mind
Owned and bred by: April Seiler







National Champion Buck, PGCH Valkyries' A Freedom Rhyd 
Owned by: Elaine Kreig DVM 
Bred by: Michelle Fonda







National Champion Wether, "R" Wild West Pygmys Playboy 
Owned by: Jaylene Young 
Bred by: Denise Aragon


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are just so stubby!


----------

